#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the key parts of IoT systems?

## Bhavya

Multiple components are involved in IoT which work together to form a cohesive IoT system. I'm not clear about the major components in IoT system. Can you guys tell me what are the key parts of IoT systems with brief explanation about each components?

----------

